# What's your next gun purchase?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, everyone, what's your next gun purchase gonna be? Or, if you could go buy a gun tomorrow, what would it be?


----------



## Blackhawk (May 6, 2006)

I am currently considering 3 different guns
Ruger KMKII512 22 LR
Springfield Armory M-1 Carbine .30 Cal.
S&W 1911 PD 45 ACP


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

S&W 460


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

There are several that I would love to have:

S&W 4506
CZ 75 B in 9mm (or a 75SP01)
S&W M&P in 9mm
XD9

... and that is just pistols.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*whats your next gun purchase*

Got to slow down 2 wks. ago purchase grand raptor this will hold me for a few weeks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, only thing out right now I want is another P99 A/S. They are damn near impossible to find around here new, so I may not have any luck (I do not like the QA trigger).

After that, I am waiting for HK to release the HK45 and HK P30 in 2007 hopefully.


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

I'm picking up a XD9 Tactical sometime this week when I get off my lazy ass.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> There are several that I would love to have:
> 
> S&W 4506
> CZ 75 B in 9mm (or a 75SP01)
> ...


Have you shot the 75P01?


----------



## skynyrd1911 (May 6, 2006)

a Lady Smith Model 3913 for my wife.......then maybe a 4 inch 1911.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Method said:


> Vom Kriege said:
> 
> 
> > There are several that I would love to have:
> ...


Yes. I've shot the SP01 and the compact. I liked them, especially the full sized version. It feels great in the hand and has very little muzzle flip. The DA was a little heavy on the version that I shot, but it was still breaking in. I think it would make a great steel or PPC gun.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

*a quality 1911 .45 *


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

My next purchase will most likely be a SiG P226 in 9mm. If Things work out I may go for the Navy model. I need a 9mm as a range work pistol that is not too different from my home protection gun. I 've debated between the P229 and the P226. The reason I'm leaning 226 in 9mm is because I already have the 229 in that caliber.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Reliable said:


> My next purchase will most likely be a SiG P226 in 9mm. If Things work out I may go for the Navy model. I need a 9mm as a range work pistol that is not too different from my home protection gun. I 've debated between the P229 and the P226. The reason I'm leaning 226 in 9mm is because I already have the 229 in that caliber.


There is a nice used one at my local shop (A Sig 226) w/ night sights for $450. Itw as $500, but no one was buying it, so they lowered it to $450. As of last week, it was still there. I looked at it for a while, but the 226 is just too fat for my hand.


----------



## 229DAK (May 7, 2006)

Sig 229 TT w/NS in 9mm -- on order from James/Jerry at Ordnance Outsellers.

5/16 -- Now on it's way to my FFL! :-D


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

Ruger P series in 40 S&W


----------



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

I want to get a Wilson CQB in 10mm when the come out with it.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

Sw 99 in 9mm.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I am thinking my next gun purchase could be a semi-auto 12 gauge riot gun. For a handgun, I have been thinking about a SA XD9.


----------



## highrider (May 8, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> There are several that I would love to have:
> 
> S&W 4506
> CZ 75 B in 9mm (or a 75SP01)
> ...


Vom Kriege, I got the S&W M&K.40 a couple of weeks ago and love it. I did a range report over at SigForum if you are intrested I can guide you to it.
Frank


----------



## Rigby470 (May 9, 2006)

I have a Nighthawk Predator II coming in a couple of weeks. I am also looking at an HK USP.


----------



## customfret (May 11, 2006)

Keltec PF9


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Rigby470 said:


> I have a Nighthawk Predator II coming in a couple of weeks. I am also looking at an HK USP.


I am so jeolous :-D


----------



## jonathon (May 8, 2006)

A .223 AK...


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

USP-C 9mm SS on its way! :-D


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

NONE, as I need too learn how too shoot what I already got~! :-D


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Just ordered the Glock 21C and pick it up Monday


----------



## Skirmisher (May 12, 2006)

XD45 ACP to add to my XD40 and XD 9. Last month I was going to get the XD45, but decided I wanted a new .45 for PPC competition and bought a Kimber Custom Target. Raised my score significantly. :-D But a gal can't have too many guns, so there is another trip to Guns Galore in the near future. :wink:


----------



## Poduck (May 14, 2006)

My next purchace will be a 92FS Centurion. 

That is, if I can find one when I have the money.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Poduck said:


> My next purchace will be a 92FS Centurion.
> 
> That is, if I can find one when I have the money.


Goood luck w/ that one. Kinda hard to find.


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

Taurus 627SS4
RIA 1911
Saiga-12


-=Whittey=-


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

i was originally going to pick up a glock 19, but today i discovered that harrington and richardson is about to release a single shot rifle chambered for the .500s&w for around 300$ so i'll be aiming for that more than likely.


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

I'm picking up my new Dan Wesson Classic Commander Wed. My 5th 1911. I'm hooked bad.

Mike


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

My next purchase will be either a HK USPc 45 CT or the Hk P45!

But I need a 9mm in my collection so I am also looking at the HK P2000 v2.


----------



## mossad04 (May 5, 2006)

Looking at getting an HK USPf 9mm.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

*Next one...*

*...will be a H&K 4 inch barrel....probably the 2000.*


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

An XD40. Ordered it today. :-D 



Bob


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

A SIG 226 NAVY with "anchor" RM. F/N 5.7 . S&W MP or Beretta PX4 IN 9MM. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

stetson said:


> Sw 99 in 9mm.


I have one - hard chromed the slide too. My fav gun right now - very accurate


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My next purchase is changing daily because of this forum. Today I want a HK wonder what I will want tomorrow. :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm saving my pennies for a USP .45 TAC


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

S&W 686


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Finally made up my mind!!!!*

Had a hard time deciding between the S.A. XD or the S & W MP. Then what caliber? The 9mm, light, fast, efficient, economical. The 357 sig, plenty of power but expensive to shoot, unproven popularity & not out in S & W MP yet. The 40 caliber, fast, powerful & gaining popularity therefore not too expensive as a range or concealed carry piece.

Finally made a decision. My next pistol will be the S & W MP 40 caliber. Looking for best price now. 8) I know you XD fans disagree but I own 4 S & W's ( 5 if you count the PPK/S ) & like them all.

There are many great guns out there and I will own all of them as soon as I win the lottery! :lol:


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Good Choice!!*



BerettaMan said:


> S&W 686


Got one. 686 PP 6" . It's my favorite. The only gun I have that I'm going to dress up with custom grips and light engraving. You will love it!!!! :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Finally made up my mind!!!!*



TxPhantom said:


> Had a hard time deciding between the S.A. XD or the S & W MP. Then what caliber? The 9mm, light, fast, efficient, economical. The 357 sig, plenty of power but expensive to shoot, unproven popularity & not out in S & W MP yet. The 40 caliber, fast, powerful & gaining popularity therefore not too expensive as a range or concealed carry piece.
> 
> Finally made a decision. My next pistol will be the S & W MP 40 caliber. Looking for best price now. 8) I know you XD fans disagree but I own 4 S & W's ( 5 if you count the PPK/S ) & like them all.
> 
> There are many great guns out there and I will own all of them as soon as I win the lottery! :lol:


I heard that the 9mm M&P's will be out any time now


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I shot the S&W MP sw40 and it really didn't do anything for me. For some reason I liked the XD better. I think it was the feel and balance and weight. Once you have a Walther P99 in your hand everything else doesn't matter.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Well Ive got the eclipse ultra for my CCW,the colt commander for plinking,I guess I need a Govt. length for the range and a longslide just for the helluvit :lol: :lol:


----------



## jsigone (May 19, 2006)

debating between a ruger 10/22T or a Kel tec SU16CA or Ruger PC40
one is cheap to shot and can shot in all the ranges, the SU16 will be funner to shoot but can only shoot in One indoor range and not many outdoor stuff around here. The carbine I can shoot anywhere since it uses 40SW like my XD40.

WAS thinking of getting a 9mm barrel fpr my XD40 but ammo prices aren't as big of a difference than I thought. I'm getting 100rnd of 40SW 165 blazer brass for $15, bought 100 rnd of WWB 9mm for $12 (renting a G19 tomorrow's guys night out). It would take 66 boxes of 100rnds to pay for the barrel and mags. I'd rather just get a rifle and enjoy my XD40 :smt068


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

*Next gun*

I bought a XD45 Tactical a while back. It's GREAT! Sooooo,I ordered a XD9 Tactical last week. Next will be a XD40 Tactical. I guss you could say I have become a XD NUT! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

Haven't decided yet. Either a Sig 220, a S&W M&P, a Walther P99, a Beretta 92 or Px4.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Get the Walther 

Seriously, while that may be my fav, the others are nice too. Although, I have fired a PX4 before, and I looked at several at a gun show yesterday. I just don't really like that pistol.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm now looking for a Walther p99 DA in 9 mm full or compact (Shipwreck has infulance this one). I don't think they make them anymore because all they have is the QA on there website. I might have to get the SW99 only if they have it in DA. I have the QA and the decocker seems to be a waste but still love the gun.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

Just curious, Shipwreck, why don't you like the Px4? I have never shot one but I was interested in trying one out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I'm now looking for a Walther p99 DA in 9 mm full or compact (Shipwreck has infulance this one). I don't think they make them anymore because all they have is the QA on there website. I might have to get the SW99 only if they have it in DA. I have the QA and the decocker seems to be a waste but still love the gun.


Well, that's how I got my SW99 last fall - I couldn't find a P99 in A/S at the time, so I settled for the SW99. I also hard chromed the slide, and it is very nice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dragon said:


> Just curious, Shipwreck, why don't you like the Px4? I have never shot one but I was interested in trying one out.


I don't know - they just don't do it for me. Looking at it up close, I am not very impressed with the way it feels in my hand. And, I also don't care very much for the stock sights.

Also, when I shot it, it didn't really feel special. Plus, the one I shot was shooting several inches low. The guy who owned it shot about 2k thru it, and then finally sent it to someone to have it worked on. He told me before hand that itw as shooting low, but this was also his very first handgun. I therefore assumed it was him making the gun shoot low. Well, low and behold, it was the gun.


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

my next two gun purchase ,will be the springer champ loaded and the kimber ultra tactical 2. and i may add a marlin 1895 gs 45-70.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I made my next gun purchase today. Just out of curiosity, I stopped by Sportsman's Warehouse in **** Rapids, MN and was scoping out their handguns. I've been looking for something more concealable than a full size. I had looked at a Taurus PT145 Millenium Pro at another place and all of the feedback was pretty positive for a Taurus. They were asking $399.00 for it. The salesman at Sportsman's Warehouse showed me a 9MM and I said I wasn't interested and that I was looking for something in 40 cal or larger. He said they just got one in, a 45ACP, but he had to check. He came back, saying, yes, they had one and that it was $295.99. I'm like, "are you sure on that price??" I then told him, "If that's what it's priced, consider it sold". He double checked and sure enough, he was correct. I saved just over $100 on a gun that I had been wanting !! :-D


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Shipwreck. I have a Walther P22 and love it so I think I will really like the P99.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Dragon said:


> Thanks for the info, Shipwreck. I have a Walther P22 and love it so I think I will really like the P99.


When I got my Walther P22 I said I have to get one of these in 9 or 40. 30 days la8er I'm a proud father of a P99 40 S&W. The P22 is so much fun to shoot. I'm on a hunt for the P99 DA.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As horrible as it is to say, I think I have all the guns I need. I'm spending money on ammo and training instead.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> As horrible as it is to say, I think I have all the guns I need. I'm spending money on ammo and training instead.


"I think" being the way out here. ;-) Do you load your own?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to load my own on a Dillon. But I have been short on time the last several years, so I just feed my pistols WWB for training and high quality HPs for defense.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Government Series 70 Re-Issue .45 cal


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*P99 is real nice!!*



spacedoggy said:


> Once you have a Walther P99 in your hand everything else doesn't matter.


Between spacedoggy & Shipwreck's ravings about the Walther P99 I had to check one out. Went to a local gun store and fondled the M & P, the XD, and then the P99. Wow! That P99 really felt good! It's about $80.00 higher than the M & P and about $100.00 higher than the XD but it's definately back in the race. Glad I've got some time to think this over.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: P99 is real nice!!*



TxPhantom said:


> spacedoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Once you have a Walther P99 in your hand everything else doesn't matter.
> ...


Did U try the A/S or the QA?

If it is the QA trigger, ask if you can dry fire it. I'm not that big of a fan of it. But the A/S trigger rocks


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

+1 on the P99 AS - a fullsize big bro for the compact - and, like you Shipwreck, I may end up withe the SW99 instead if I can't track one down..


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

*Re: P99 is real nice!!*



Shipwreck said:


> TxPhantom said:
> 
> 
> > spacedoggy said:
> ...


I fondled the P99 Fullsize and felt the trigger which seemed very gritty. Don't know about the A/S though. 8)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the trigger on the A/S smoothes out after 500 rounds or so.

I knew this ahead of time - but when I bought my SW99 (the P99 clone) at a gun show last year, I looked at it in the car after the show. I dry fired it and felt the trigger "catch" slightly at 1 point. I was pissed that I hadn't seen this when I was in the show. I figured I'd have to call S&W the following Monday.

Well, I tried dry firing it a few times, to see if it would smooth out at all. 30 pulls later, it was fine


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well, I'll be the weirdo here with wanting a wheel gun. Don't know if it will be my next purchase or not but I'm drooling over a S & W 625 in .45 Colt with a three inch barrel. Not very many of them around so it may be a while and I may have to get something in the interim.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*What's a S/A?*

I was holding the QA, I think. They didn't have a compact. I went to Walther America web site & didn't see anything about a A/S. What is a A/S?  
I did get to dry fire it. Trigger pull seemed ok but I'm used to shooting my Sigma. After that anything seems wonderful. I like everything about the Sigma except the trigger pull.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The A/S is the "anti-stress" trigger - it is SA/DA - but it also has a long SA pull for the 1st shot if you don't want the heavy DA for the first pull.

The A/S stopped being imported last year, although there are still some floating around new, but are old stock.

Rumor has it that they will be importing them again this year after everyone complained.

The QA trigger is kinda like the Glock trigger - the same pull on every shot - No DA/SA.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

A_J said:


> +1 on the P99 AS - a fullsize big bro for the compact - and, like you Shipwreck, I may end up withe the SW99 instead if I can't track one down..


Done!

Sorry to make you guys jealous, but I called my usual dealer, and as luck would have it, he had one!

AG date code, NIB.. so that's what? 2006? It would seem that some AS triggers are making it to the states...

It has the long style mag release like the new QAs I've seen around.

I asked my dealer about whether or not he knew anything about the AS being discontinued or not, and all he knew was that P99's are so hard to come by for him he snags one whenever he can.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A_J said:


> A_J said:
> 
> 
> > +1 on the P99 AS - a fullsize big bro for the compact - and, like you Shipwreck, I may end up withe the SW99 instead if I can't track one down..
> ...


Wow. Congrats!


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Thanks - the siblings are getting aqquainted now - 

I guess this bodes well for you and any others hoping for the AS to make a comeback - AS, Made in Germany, German proofmarks, S&W importer markings, made in '06. Maybe S&W is just importing a few at a time, and feeling it out.. Or maybe they just need to update the Walther web site.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I'ms till waiting for mine to come in - I'll know it when I see it 

Unfortunately, I'll have to sell my fullsize USP to buy one, because of "the wife."

I like mt compact USP too much to be rid of it. I actually like all my guns, but if I have to loose one, it would have to be the fullsize USP


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

Well, I bought my 627SS4 a couple weeks back, and at the end of last week I impulse-bought a HiPoint 995 and an ATI stock. So to redo my list:

RIA1911
96FS Brigadier Inox (damn you whoever posted that pic in these very forums. Damn you all to heck)
44Tracker4SS

After that I think i'm done with handguns. Then on to another shotgun (Saiga-12) and rifles. The only 'rifle' I have is the carbine. So very sad.


-=Whittey=-


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Whittey, Let us know how U like the carbine w/ the new stock


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

customfret said:


> Keltec PF9


Yep..

The PF-9 was gonna be my next firearms purchase too.. Until "Wilson" and the KelTec unofficial PF-9 beta testers found so many flaws in the first batch..

I'm a big KelTec fan. I have a P32 & P11. I was all set for the PF-9, but now I'm gonna wait 6mo to a year until KT gets 'em right. (As I'm sure they will).

I'm not a gunsmith, and I prefer my firearms to work properly right out of the box.. I'm just not convinced the PF-9 is ready for prime time ... Cracked frames/slides/premature hammer wear/rear sight screws too long, ect. just scare the crap out of me in a pistol I plan to cc and defend myself & family with.

I'm not a KelTec basher by any means. I just wish they had kept the PF-9 "in house" for testing a bit longer rather than let a few bad ones hit the consumer market.

In fact (primarily to "Shipwrecks" glowing praise of the P99), I just ordered a new Walther P99c/AS with the money (+additional money) I had planned to contribute to KelTec for a PF-9.

Perhaps the P99c/AS will be good enough I won't need a PF-9? Ah, makes no difference, I'll still probably one sooner or later anyway.

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I've shot the current version of the Keltec 9mm. I met someone at the range with one. He let me put 3 mags thru it, but after 2, I had had enough. Its about the same size as a Glock 26 or my P99c give or take a tiny bit. But good god, does that thing have snap. Not sure why, when coparing the size to the 2 other guns. But as much as I like my P32 from Keltec, I wouldn't want a 9mm from them....


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Based on the election results, I think I better go ahead and buy that AR I've been putting off. Plus mags and lots of ammo.:smt067


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> Based on the election results, I think I better go ahead and buy that AR I've been putting off. Plus mags and lots of ammo.:smt067


Eeeeeeeeeyup:smt011


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Well, I'll be the weirdo here with wanting a wheel gun.


Hello fellow weirdo. I know what you mean when it comes to the market for quality S&W revolvers. It's more like a hunt than just going to a shop and just having it available. I'm seriously debating getting a Ruger Super Blackhawk at the moment but I have to admit that I'll have my eye on the local market for S&W's(as I always do). If something too good to resist comes up, the SBH may have to wait. But the deals I've seen lately weren't deals at all.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

FNH FiveseveN


----------

